# 4GB installed, only 2GB showing



## Odense36 (Feb 17, 2012)

Hello,

I mounted a pc and put in a 4GB ram card. In windows it is only showing 2GB and can only use 2GB. Is the memory card broken or something?

Thank you.


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

Hello! What does bios say you have installed?

Do you have Windows 7 32bit or 64bit?


----------



## Odense36 (Feb 17, 2012)

It says i have 2048 installed. I have a 32bit


----------



## Odense36 (Feb 17, 2012)

I think thats the reason why the computer is a bit slow on startup.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What Brand and model PC or Motherboard?


----------



## Odense36 (Feb 17, 2012)

It's an Asus p8h67


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

You must have mixed RAM types Non ECC or ECC, registered, and buffered and or frequencies RAM with the opposite. Plus with 32bit Windows WIndows will not access all of the 4GB of RAM only 3GB maybe 3.5GB

As mentioned please post your Motherboard make and model.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

You should be using ram in pairs to use both memory controllers on the CPU.

p8h67 ? Would that actually be a P8H87-M or -M Pro?

Are you using the Blue or Black slots, and which slot of the 4 did you install the stick in?


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

Also if you want to continue using 4BG of RAM I would recommend upgrading to Windows 7 64bit. With 4GB of RAM in Windows 7 32bit would be a waste of non-accessible RAM.


----------



## Odense36 (Feb 17, 2012)

Hmm it doesn't say which one it is. It says Asus P8H67 rev 3.0. I used a black slot for it. Is it possible to upgrade windows to 64bit?


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

yes it is possible but you would have to backup all your important data and do a fresh install of Windows 7 64bit. But you would have to solve your RAM issue first. 

What are the specs of the RAM? ECC registered, buffered or none and frequencies.
Also Brand.


I looked up your motherboard the only allowed RAM is Non-ECC is the RAM you installed Non-ECC or ECC?
Allowed Frequecies are 1066,1333

Motherboard allowed RAM
4 x DIMM, Max. 32GB, DDR3 1333/1066 Hz Non-ECC, Un-buffered Memory
Dual Channel Memory Architecture
Supports Intel® Extreme Memory Profile (XMP)
* According to Intel® SPEC, the Max. 32GB memory capacity can be supported with DIMMs of 8GB (or above). ASUS will update QVL once the DIMMs are available on the market. 
* Refer to www.asus.com or user manual for the Memory QVL (Qualified Vendors Lists).
* Due to OS limitation, when installing total memory of 4GB capacity or more, Windows® 32-bit operation system may only recognize less than 3GB. Install a 64-bit Windows® OS when you want to install 4GB or more memory on the motherboard.


ASUSTeK Computer Inc. - Motherboards- ASUS P8H67


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

For a single stick of ram install it into slot A2(Second slot from the CPU)

D/L and run CPUz
On the Spd tab for the slot the ram is installed in what is listed as the manufacturer and part number for the stick?


----------



## Odense36 (Feb 17, 2012)

Ok so it says

Module size 2048
max bandwidth pc3-10700H (667 mhz)
Manufacturer Corsair
Part number CMX4GX3M2A 1600C9


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

That's a 2 gig stick, half of a 4 gig kit of 2 sticks> Newegg.com - CORSAIR XMS3 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model CMX4GX3M2A1600C9


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

Corsair's website does not state if they are non ECC buffered etc... or not. When using CPUZ does it state or not that the modules are ECC buffered and registered RAM or not?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Non ecc the issue is he's using 1 stick 2 gig stick not a 4 gig stick as stated.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

I had a hell of a job getting a matching 4GB stick for my Tosh laptop.

Mine is the Samsung PC3 10700 204-Pin DDR3 PC3-10664 - Unbuffered DDR3 1333Mhz - 1.5V - Non-ECC - 4GB Module and I was originally supplied with the 10700H which caused a crash

_Removed_

Hope this helps.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Run the Crucial System Scanner this will tell you what type of RAM your computer will run and the maximum amount per bay you can install and what the computer recognizes now etc.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Apologies for supplying a direct link to a Vendor, but Crucial's scan couldn't ID mine and after contacting them, they wanted to supply me with the wrong stick with the same being said for Corsair and their scan.

My laptop wasn't even listed on Corsair's site.

The reason I supplied the link was because out of the three, the company whose name that has been removed, were the only ones to get it right and thought that info would be more helpful to Odense36.


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

So he only had 1 GB to start with or 2GB?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

looks to to me like he thought he a 4 gig stick, but actually has a 2 gig stick.


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

RMA time.....


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Corsair Part Number CMX4GX3M2A 1600C9 is a 2x2GB matched pair of DDR3 1600MHz, 9-9-9-24, 1.65V Non ECC RAM.
Using 4GB on a 32Bit OS is fine but the OS will only "see" 3.25 to 3.75GB.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I give up, the op is only using 1 stick according to his first post.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I'm a little baffled also.


----------

